# 2000 jeep gran cherokee



## Jeffwich (Jan 25, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone tried to put a plow on a 2000 jeep grand cherokee. I got a small Meyer plow from a s-10 blazer that is just sitting around. Thanks for any help Jeff


----------



## autoe22 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am new to the jeep plowing also I have a grand cherokee laredo 2004.

I was told to look at the SnowSport are very easy to use and light on the wallet. 

As for the plow you have I cant help you there.


----------



## nickp (Mar 4, 2009)

I put a snowsport on my 2002 grand 3 years ago. I used the warn multi mount front end receiver. The first 2 years I had no problems at all. This year I started to do a couple driveways for $'s. The warn multi mount did not hold up so well. It has bent downward over the season. The mount is designed for pulling, not pushing and not for carrying weight. The mount flexes allot which is good and bad. It's good because it takes allot of stress of the Unibody, its bad because, well it flexes. If you are doing strictly your drive way the set up will work. If you are going to travel around at all, you might want a beefier front mount. Some guys have used Reese universal mounts and made them fit.

As far as clearing the driveway. I think for the money it does a great job (since I got mine for $500 off of ebay)! Much better than snow blowing for sure! What used to take me over 2 hours now gets done in 15 to 20 minutes.

By the way I live in central Massachusetts and the plow has been put to the test over the last 3 years for sure!


----------



## autoe22 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info nick looks good I will keep that in mind I would like to some money also.
Couldn't hurt right.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

not to mention the cherokee is alot stronger than any s10 you cant beat that 4 litre inline six compaired to the junk 43 v six they put in the s10s good luck cherokeeman


----------

